# Humira & IVF success



## Pupss (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I was hoping to know if some of you have taken Humira and what your experience was. I discovered last year that I had TNF levels of 36.5. The clinic recommended I took Humira. After the first 2 injections, the levels were up (!) to 41.6 and after another 2 injections up to 56.7. I then went on to have 2 failed IVF treatments.
At the last follow-up, Mr T recommended I checked my TNF levels again. They were at 36.8. He recommended I try Humira again. I was reluctant but decided to have another go. I also stopped working and started doing daily affirmations (re Humira is my friend...). After the first 2 injections, my TNF levels are now very slightly down to 34.8. He now thinks I should have another 2 injections but I am not sure if it is worth it, considering how little the levels went down, and also it would delay starting treatment by another 2 months. On the other hand, would it jeopardise my chances of a successful treatment if I decided not to have the 2 injections?
So I'm very confused and in 2 minds about this!  
Would any of you have been in a similar situation, and could you maybe share it?
Thanks a lot
xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Pupss and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I cant help personally as I have no experience with Humira. I've had a search through the site, and so if you tap in 'Humira' into the search at the top of the page, there are *loads* of threads which you could read 
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE 

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

Click here for the ARGC boards 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Post Negative Cycle Support ~ *CLICK HERE  

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Pupss (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Ceri,
Thanks for your reply and for all the tips. I realised as I read your message that I probably should have entered the post in a different area! I guess it's all part of the learning process! I have had a look at other posts and general advice, and there's loads of information. So I'm really looking forward to spending time on FF and hopefully also make new friends


----------



## hopenyc (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there

I had very similar cytokine levels. Mine were 35.9 so they gave me humira as well. After a month, no change in them and my NK cells went higher! Am waiting to be tested again next week but am so worried the levels wont come down.  Have they given you any reassurance? Did you have any side effects on the drugs? 

Hopenyc


----------

